# NJ Saltwater License



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

NJ wants to start a saltwater license program. However, there is no guarantee written into the legislation that all revenue would go towards funding for conservation and management of marine resources. Residents (and nonresidents who fish in NJ) are urged to sign a petition in protest. It can be accessed at:
http://www.PetitionOnline.com/nofishno/petition.httm.Anti-license 

I personally have no problem with paying if the money goes to law enforcement and research. But tossing the money into the general fund is ridiculous.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Jake,

What kind of crap is that? Pay for a fishing license only to have the money go for something *other than* fishing or conservation?

Give em' hell!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

That's a Bunch of B/S!!!!
What about the local news channels in your
area being notified about the lame reasons
as to why it can't be targeted for conservation
and management,and who else is involved in skimming the till for their own political
agenda. I agree with sandcrab GIVE EM HELL!

T<----->Lines

Kozlow


----------



## jklett (Jan 14, 2003)

The NJ saltwater license thing has been scrapped. Don't need to worry about it anymore. At least not for another year or so!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

See..We made a difference!


----------

